# Help me determine what specific type of GS Shadow is!



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

Every where Shadow and I go we normally get questions as to what type of GS he is and i don't know how to answer that question. We adopted him from a family which had no papers. If anyone could give me an incite into possibly what he is or if there are even sub-sections of shepherds it would be greatly appreciated!

I'm fairly new to the GS breed so i'm very eager to learn. 

Also there was rumor that he has a good amount of wolf in him. if anyone has any info on if that's possible and what that entails that would also be appreciated !!!

Shadow is 1 year 6 months, 93 lbs very obedient 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No wolf there, you've got a sable (color) European working-line German Shepherd. Very good looking boy! You can see he looks like my working-line guy in my avatar. I'd venture a guess your boy is at least part East German Working Line. At a year and a half and 96 pounds he's also a BIG boy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely no wolf. Whoever made up that rumor is wrong.

As for what kind, he looks euro working line. If I were to guess, probably DDR or Czech, but without a pedigree, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Where did you hear he had wolf in him?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree with the others, I'm not too savvy on differentiating the lines but definitely no wolf. At least not visually.


----------



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats information the previous owner gave me


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So the previous owner knows that he has wolf in him?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chances are that if the previous owner knows that he's got wolf in him, then he does. I wouldn't count it out if thats the case. Where I live its illegal to have a dog that is wolf or even part wolf. I had a collie/wolf once..one of the smartest dogs I ever had. She found a home with 5 year old twins and turned into a wonderful, big, girl


----------



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

He was told when he bought shadow as a puppy that there was wolf in him, but because there is no record of that we are just trying to go by what we can see.

Also thank you for all the information!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

cwinkler340 said:


> He was told when he bought shadow as a puppy that there was wolf in him, but because there is no record of that we are just trying to go by what we can see.
> 
> Also thank you for all the information!


I see your in Illinois, so am I. That is why there is no record of it. Under no circumstances is that dog part wolf!! He is a beautiful shepherd and thats all anybody needs to know


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A lot of people think sable German Shepherds are part wolf. Your dog has about as much wolf in him as mine does.


----------



## cwinkler340 (Mar 4, 2012)

llombardo - i agree he is a beautiful boy, i could honestly care less what he is, but its always nice to have some information regarding his past!

Emoore- You have a very beautiful dog!! Also thank you for your original post it was very helpful!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a thread on here called "show me your sables". You will see lots of pictures of sable GSDs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

People like the idea of owning a wolf, so when you have a sable GSD (or any dog) that somewhat resembles a wolf, imaginations seem to get the best of some people. 

It's just taboo and (just like emoore said) has just as much wolf in it as any other dog on this forum.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks to be a beautiful sable working line GSD. No wolf.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy cow is that ever one HUNK of a sable. He's stunning.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My guess would be working lines. Definitely no wolf, though. I know a lot of 'breeders' with dogs that resemble wolves (GSDs, huskies, malamutes, etc), will claim they're breeding wolf hybrids just to get a few extra bucks. 

He's a GORGEOUS dog, though!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

european working line sable - possibly DDR , WGWL combination.
Is there a tattoo on him anywhere to trace him back to a breeder ?

Nice dog .


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous male And I agree with the others. Some just like the 'ego trip' of saying my dog has 'wolf' in him. Whatever floats their boat.

I get it from Joe Public who aren't familiar that gsd's come in sable coloring like this. One even asked if Masi was part 'coyote', I said only when she howls


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

He looks very good! And I see no wolf just GSD.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I think its definitely the eyes of a sable that make people cry "WOLF". I noticed on the 'Smoke Rings' thread. He is really beautiful...congrats!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

He looks built like my Buddy, who has no wolf in him.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Very handsome boy you've got there. I doubt he's a wolf-hybrid, he looks like a pure bred sable GSD to me. You could always do a DNA test if you really wanted to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't spend the money on it personally. The test would more than likely show what most of the responses have already said - he's 100% GSD.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Great looking dog! 
I've had the same question of part wolf with Frank (he's the one in my avitar) and he's not even sable, sometimes I think it's the size that makes people think wolf too.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

alot of owners will tell others there is wolf in the dog in order to move them out because it makes the dog more exotic and less "common". in looking this dog over, there is no wolf in him. i've been working w/wolfdogs for some time now, and what you've got is a sable gsd. a beautiful one, no doubt, but not a wolfdog. be glad, wolfdogs are exceedingly difficult to live with. 

dw


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL the " wolf question" I have a smallish. 1year old GSD/husky and get asked all the time is she part wolf. To me she looks like an ASL GSD except with one blue eye, and is just over 60 pounds- not exactly wolf ib stature. Futhermore her markings are consistant with most GSDs- black saddle and muzzle. The husky is only apparent in her smaller staure and blue eye color. Its kind of silly because to me she is pure dog, especialy her personilaty.
Let me put it this way- id never get a prebred northern dog lika ahusky or malammute-had them in the past and are pains in the butt.Ive hears wolfdogs arw like that tines 1,000. No thsnks


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous boy that you got there. :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Very handsome boy you've got there. I doubt he's a wolf-hybrid, he looks like a pure bred sable GSD to me. You could always do a DNA test if you really wanted to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't spend the money on it personally. The test would more than likely show what most of the responses have already said - he's 100% GSD.


Wolf will not be in the database for the DNA test


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

You know something - you did well, he is beautiful!

Sorry  but the folks that told you he is part wolf are a bit off the mark.

He is Sable in color - some folks might call him a Black Sable (as opposed to a Red Sable). He is typical in appearance to a working blood line. These dogs very often are East German.

Good luck with him - I'm sure he will give you many years of great companionship!


----------

